# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Studio, high-end smart speaker, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/Echo-Studio/dp/B07G9Y3ZMC

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Echo Studio first look: surprisingly big sound plus Dolby Atmos

Sep 25, 2019




> The Echo studio is Amazon's first attempt at a high-end audio device. While still Alexa enabled like any other Echo, the Studio boasts 3 speakers, a tweeter, and bass driver that promise to work together to give room-filling surround sound, no matter where you put it.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s new Echo Studio sounds like the future of smart speakers"
Finally, an Echo with high-end sound

by Dan Seifert
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon unveils Echo Studio with subwoofer and 3D Dolby sound"

by Khari Johnson
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's high-end Echo Studio smart speaker hands-on first impressions

Sep 25, 2019




> We take a look at ALL amazon's hardware and speakers just announced, but for this video we are focused in on the Echo Studio. The Echo Studio is a voice assistant with Alexa capability, sure, but more importantly its a high-end speaker with full dolby atmos sound (even surround sound capability), and deep bass.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's new high-end $199 Echo Studio full reveal

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon announced today the all-new Echo Studio smart speaker, bringing dolby atmos into your living room. With space, clarity, depth, and a built-in alexa microphone, the speaker will give you the optimal sound for that room.

----------

